# ED at invoice



## mgl (Dec 28, 2006)

anu said:


> I paid less than $1000 over ED wholesale invoice  however that happened since two ppl did ED and signed the paper work at the same time.


i was the other person in the deal with Anu.
We got a great deal at the time(a lot less than $1k over ED Invoice), but I've heard of others getting a little better deals now.

all options were at ED invoice. no weird fees or markups.

My ED went smoothly and am patiently waiting for my redelivery.

Here's a tip... find someone else in your area who is looking to do ED, and negotiate a deal for 2 or more cars at once. the dealership will not turn you away. This is what Anu and I did... gotta love bimmerfest.


----------



## anu (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Mgl, I was waiting for someone to support my statement . I would say we got this great deal due to Mgl's  negotiation skills, not mine 

Calif65GM: I got a E93 335


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Vitacura said:


> My dealer tells me that they are not allowed to discount off ED MSRP or they get penalized.


That's false, aka a lie.



chrischeung said:


> That is sort of correct - they get penalized with less profit and less commission.


That's really stretching the definition of penalized.



anu said:


> I got my E93 at ED invoice (Europe pricing not US) *+ a few hundred $ as dealer profit*, so it's possible.


That's NOT getting your car *at* invoice. :rofl:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

jonezy said:


> Spoke to the CA who sold me my last E93 about doing ED. He told me he would sell me the car at invoice just so he could get the car count. Can one expect anything better than that?


How would you feel about this? - you go in to work tomorrow and your boss tells you, "Due to the economy (or due to the fact that people are cheap and want something for nothing) the company is going to start offering our services to our customers for no more than the absolute bare minimum that it can possibly cost to provide them. Therefore, beginning today, while we still expect you to come to work and work just as hard and produce just as much, we will no longer pay you anything and will no longer provide any kind of health coverage or any kind of retirement savings plan."


----------



## anu (Jun 9, 2007)

Atleast they get to keep their job


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

A joke that is in VERY bad taste in this economy...:thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

beewang said:


> A joke that is in VERY bad taste in this economy...:thumbdwn: :tsk:


*beewang*, now don't be so sensitive. That's a joke Jay Leno might very well tell.


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anu & mgl,

At which Bay Area dealer you got ED invoice + $X dealer profit? Can you disclose the $X amount? $1K is pretty standard over ED invoice price. I would like to see what you got for booking two EDs at the same time. How much each you had to put on deposit?

Will appreciate your details.


----------



## ms2bmw (Mar 23, 2009)

You could easily get a car and options at ED wholesale pricing plus $300 profit. It also helps that we ordered an M3 together with the 335. Deposit of $1000.00


----------



## anu (Jun 9, 2007)

Our deposit was $1000. Actually our CA requested us not to disclose the amount so I am a bit sensitive about giving that detail. However the amount was less than $600, does that help.


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

Anyone interested in doing a 750 ED in April or May? I'd like to see if I could grab one of these deals now for under $1000 over ED invoice.


----------



## jonezy (Mar 8, 2009)

Appreciate all the posts. Just to be clear, I dont begrudge anyone's making a living or a fair profit. I bought a CPO car from this CA 3 weeks ago because i got a screaming deal. I really liked the car, but I decided I was willing to spend more money (and loose money on the CPO car) to get it in a different color scheme and do the ED experience, so I just sold it yesterday to someone on bimmerfest. 

Oddly enough, I got a call from the CA who sold me the CPO about 30 min after I gave the keys away. He say's how are you enjoying the car? I told him I just sold it and I am going to be going to a local dealer (I bought the CPO from a dealer 200 miles away) to order one on ED. The CA says "why dont you buy it from me"? I say how good a deal can you do, and he made the offer.

Now, I havent nailed him down on it yet, and he may have just been blowing smoke because he was calling to ask me to give him straight A's on the after the sale survey that will be coming, but that's the offer he made on the phone. So I will see if I can get it in writing.

One final question for this forum: There was apparently a price increase from the posted September 1, 2008 Confidential Wholesale Price. Does this forum know the current Confidential Wholesale Base Price Euro Delivery Munich Pick Up for a 335i Convertible ?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Of course he could have meant US invoice, thereby making 7% on the deal.....


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

This has been an interesting thread. I am surprised that no one picked up on the OP's reference to having been a prior customer. It is not unheard of for a sales person to give a great deal to someone to keep their business in the future. There are also some dealerships that make their money in the service department or through trade-ins. There are also situations where that one more sale allows a quota to be met for the salesman or the dealership with consequences that go way beyond the profit on the sale itself. Heck, the manufacturers do the same thing by dumping products at a loss just to obtain market share now with deferred profits in the future.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

jonezy said:


> One final question for this forum: There was apparently a price increase from the posted September 1, 2008 Confidential Wholesale Price. Does this forum know the current Confidential Wholesale Base Price Euro Delivery Munich Pick Up for a 335i Convertible ?


Post #57 in this thread ( http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=307775&page=3 ) has a link to the January 1, 2009 price list. There is an additional March 1 update that added a few options but did not change the base prices.


----------



## livermore525 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just purchased a 335i convertible fully loaded with M sport and US MSRP of $64,095 for $55,000 less $1k lease cash so agreed price was $54,000 via ED. ED Invoice is $55,695 less the lease cash so actual ED invoice would be $54,695.

Delear made extra $300 on acquisition fee and a few extra bucks on the financing since initial deal was $500 over ED + $1k credit. Multiple security deposits dropped the MF so dealer reduced price to equate to drop in MF and make the $ on financing instead of car price. I could care less where they want to put $ and the end result is a new ED 335i convertible with about every option at $500 under invoice due to the $1k cash.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

livermore525 said:


> Just purchased a 335i convertible fully loaded with M sport and US MSRP of $64,095 for $55,000 less $1k lease cash so agreed price was $54,000 via ED. ED Invoice is $55,695 less the lease cash so actual ED invoice would be $54,695.
> 
> Delear made extra $300 on acquisition fee and a few extra bucks on the financing since initial deal was $500 over ED + $1k credit. Multiple security deposits dropped the MF so dealer reduced price to equate to drop in MF and make the $ on financing instead of car price. I could care less where they want to put $ and the end result is a new ED 335i convertible with about every option at $500 under invoice due to the $1k cash.


i'm consufed.


----------



## thinking_man (Apr 18, 2009)

In this economy anything is possible ... at ed invoice, marginally above ed invoice and even marginally below ed invoice.

I dont think we all should get worked up about someone getting a good deal as long as he knows what the ed invoice is. Dealers have a chance to make a profit in a lot of other ways. Selling the car is like selling a razor and then you get them on the blades. Even though there is a warranty, I am sure the dealers get paid by BMW for the work they do even during warranty.

It always hurts ones pride to find out that someone else got a better deal. But in this economy, still it is power to the 'buyer'

My 2 cents worth ...


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

Vitacura said:


> My dealer tells me that they are not allowed to discount off ED MSRP or they get penalized.


Yes, two of the three dealers I spoke with told me essentially the same thing. One came off the stance immediately when I told her I had a better quote, so the stance doesn't hold up long.

I still bought from the 3rd dealer (Alex Dytko of BMW Peabody, a board sponsor). Well worth having an experienced CA for your ED.

George


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just wait until all the paperwork is done and you see your "drive out" price...


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, what's with all the moralizing and hand wringing?

*Just because the car is sold at invoice does NOT mean the dealer made no profit on the car!*

I mean, seriously. There is a difference between how much the dealer paid for the car and how much the car COST the dealer. DUH.

Just because I go to Costco and pay $200 for a printer does *NOT MEAN* the printer cost me $200. I may have, for example, a $50 dollar manufacturer coupon at home that I will be mailing in a week.

Basic stuff, people, let's all get with the program, shall we? I know this is gonna come as SUCH A SHOCK but the dealership is in the business of making money, they are not in a "gigantic parking lot car storage business." They need to get those damn cars off the lot.

Carry on.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I heard that if dealers sell too many cars for too little profit, BMW reduces their allocation.....not sure if this is true or not...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

DonnaBlackson said:


> Hello everyone,
> I heard that if dealers sell too many cars for too little profit, BMW reduces their allocation.....not sure if this is true or not...


I wouldn't be surprised by that. Also I heard that every dealer gets a report of what other dealers in their area have sold cars for. So it keeps everyone "in line". With this economy however, I'm sure you'll see much more variance. Order of importance these days: cash flow, profit, allocation. In the past, I'm sure it would probably have been different.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> I wouldn't be surprised by that. Also I heard that every *dealer gets a report of what other dealers in their area have sold cars for*. So it keeps everyone "in line". With this economy however, I'm sure you'll see much more variance. Order of importance these days: cash flow, profit, allocation. In the past, I'm sure it would probably have been different.


I can't believe this is legal. This smells of blatant collusion, if true.

The BMW dealers operate as "independent franchises" -- something BMW is quick to point out whenever you call them to complain. As such, they can easily be treated as independent firms, really and publishing reports about what other dealers sell cars for *most definitely* creates price uniformity (bad for consumers), reduces competition (bad again) and invites penalties from mama BMW for discounts (bad for us again).

Now, I don't know much about collusion (only what I read on wikipedia), maybe b-y can chime in here...


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

coontie said:


> They need to get those damn cars off the lot.


That would be difficult as we are discussing EDs. ;-)

This is a very interesting thread. I would like to thank all the posters for their information. I've learned a great deal here. :thumbup:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

AggieKnight said:


> That would be difficult as we are discussing EDs. ;-)
> 
> This is a very interesting thread. I would like to thank all the posters for their information. I've learned a great deal here. :thumbup:


well, yeah, i meant metaphorically off the lot.

i bought my first car below invoice off carsdirect.

Go, to carsdirect, you'll find a TON of cars being sold below invoice.

ZOMG!! Stop the presses, the dealers are being robbed blind!!!


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

funny all this talk about $ 500 vs $ 1000 over invoice only changes payment by ten bucks or so, haha!! is it worth it all this bickering over a few dollars! just negotiate a good deal based on what you feel is a good deal and go with it, enjoy the trip and the car and stop arguing over a few dollars, its simply not worth it!! its funny reading though


----------



## SergioCordoza (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my E93 at $ 5,000 over MSRP, did i get a good deal??


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

coontie said:


> I can't believe this is legal. This smells of blatant collusion, if true.
> 
> The BMW dealers operate as "independent franchises" -- something BMW is quick to point out whenever you call them to complain. As such, they can easily be treated as independent firms, really and publishing reports about what other dealers sell cars for *most definitely* creates price uniformity (bad for consumers), reduces competition (bad again) and invites penalties from mama BMW for discounts (bad for us again).
> 
> Now, I don't know much about collusion (only what I read on wikipedia), maybe b-y can chime in here...


If each dealer acts individually, it is not collusion at all. If I see you paying at invoice, I then get to pay at invoice, then 30 other people follow after seeing a post, is it a collusion? No.....


----------

